# Sustanon & Deca Cycle



## spartan1 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am just looking for some advice here. 

I have been taking 400 Deca and 750 Sus per wk broken down by shot on Mon. Wed. Frid. 

I am 18 days in and not feeling a lot. Strength and stamina are up but nothing to write home about. My libido is flat, not bad just normal. On the last cycle I was chasing anything that moved if you know what I mean. I was just thinking that the Deca is too high maybe. 

I was thinking about taking out the Deca for a week to bring the levels down then the following week only do 200 Deca then after that and for the rest of the time 300 per week. All the while the Sus will stay at 750.

Also maybe I should not break the Sus shots up maybe take it all at once if that would help. I just read somewhere that breaking them up would give you a more even release from the SUS...??? who knows.

Thank you... hoping to get some good feed back..


----------



## GMO (Mar 17, 2011)

After 18 days, the long esters in your Test blend and the deca have yet to even kick in.  You should notice a little in the way of the test prop, but honestly Sus has such a low dose of prop that it may not be noticeable.  Ideal pinning for Sus is EOD for blood level stability due to the prop, so I would not recommend pinning any less than 3x per week.

My best advice is to be patient, as the deca will start to do its thing around week 5 as will the longer test esters, some maybe even as early as week four.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 17, 2011)

18 days is too soon to start seeing results from your program.  As GMO pointed out, the only thing that's really doing anything right now is the short ester in the blend (prop).  And as he said, there is very little prop in sust.  Keep your shots broken up so the shorter esters have a chance to stabilize.  Relax, continue to train and eat.  If your gear is legit you should start seeing some sweet results in another couple of weeks.  Good luck bro.



/V


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Thank You*

I am feeling just a bit when I flex the muscle and the appetite is starting to increase. But I am glad that I got some feedback because I was getting ready the self destruct the cycle that I put so much time and research into to begin with.

Thanks Again


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 17, 2011)

Good luck fellow Spartan!


/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 17, 2011)

post results later.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 17, 2011)

PCT Q. I am going to stop the DECA in wk 10 and the Sus in wk 13. I am going to finish up with 4 wks of Winstrol. (Pre-PCT) How long should I wait before I start the Win. Then after the Win how long after the Win should I wait to start my final PCT?

Thank's


----------



## GMO (Mar 18, 2011)

Because Sus has a decanoate ester, you have to wait 3 weeks after your last inject to start PCT.  With this in mind, I would run winstrol weeks 13-16, and then start PCT the next day after your last dose of winny.  That's what I would do anyway.  Also, I forgot to ask about HCG.  Are you using it?  It is a must IMO when running a 19-nor like Deca.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing I was going to wait one week after last shot of Sus then run my 3.5 wks of Win at 40 mg per day. Then start my PCT which will run for 3 wks.

On your other question I am going to give you my start to finish. Please give any feed back that you would like as I am only at day 22 now.

wk 1-13 (750 Sus)
wk 1-10 (400 Deca)
wk 6-10 (10mg Nov ED) then--> wk 11-13(20mg Nov ED)
wk 6-13 (300mg HCG) every 3rd day
wk 14 Nothing..**
wk 15-18 (40mg Win ED)
wk 19 (100 clom ED & 40 Nov ED)
wk 20 (50 clom ED & 30 Nov ED)
wk 21 (50 clom ED & 20 Nov ED)

That's it there you have it..

Feed back greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 18, 2011)

This is why I think Sust is overratted... I would finish off that bottle and jump to Test-Cyp or Test-E.. Blood levels are much more stable then the Sust, and you can tell if its good or bunk. With sust some days your pumped other days you wonder if you got bunk gear.... 

I jumped to Cyp and feel great and showing great gains. Maybe the Sust would have kicked in sooner or later, but I wasn't going to take that chance. I like steady test levels not the 4 timed esters.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 19, 2011)

I know I have always had good luck with Sus but this time not sure.(It is in Amps so I think it is real) I think it may be because I am taking 250 3x's a week instead of the 750 in one shot. I just have to play the wait and see game at this point. I would take too long to pick up Test-E or Cyp at this stage. But Next time around it will be one of the 2. What do you think would be a good replacement for the Deca on the next round. I am not sure I like the Deca Dick that lurks in the back drop. Rather not have to worry if that is the case or not.

Thanks bro. Peace


----------

